# Would you like to see what happens to a MSP Car after auction ?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://www.karl-ellwein.org/ProjectGuffWein/ProjectGuffWeinCaprice.htm

ha ha

pretty funny stuff

Just a taste.....:doze:  :doze:


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ahh, its only a Chevy


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Why not just by a 95-96 Impala SS?

WTF?:ermm:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone remember that Bluebird?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Why not just by a 95-96 Impala SS?
> 
> WTF?:ermm:


By the time you get a Caprice from an MSP auction, it makes a nice summer project.

In the long run, if you have the equipment and a lot of time, you will save a lot of $$ over buying a SS.

Personally, I like to tinker with my cars...but not enough to buy a MSP car.

I do want to drive the thing, after all. That, and I don't have a spraybooth in my garage, and I'm not going to drive around with a french and electric blue car.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey, I'd rather see 'em do that than try to turn it into a "personal cruiser."

=D>


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, I think thats the cruiser Im getting after break in...which is all good because its mine!:yes: :yes:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

When push comes to shove...it's still a Chevy, breakfast of MoPar. But it was a cool project, and better than whackerdom.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfie, if you mean the Neon SRT-4, then yeah, Ford CV breakfast of MoPar.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

no$.10 said:


> Hey, I'd rather see 'em do that than try to turn it into a "personal cruiser."
> 
> =D>


EXACTLY ! ! !


----------

